
Manifesto: WordPress developers are developers too - trahn
https://www.branchci.com/manifesto
======
mikece
If you're going to make the case that people in technology tribe X are worthy
of the title Y shouldn't you at least define what a Y is and how the essential
aspects of being a Y apply to people in tribe X?

Without doing that, the only logical response to the title is "maybe."

~~~
trahn
I think it’s not so much about the developer title but more about having a
good ecosystem to work in.

